# Lowes clearance plant sales



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

We all love those deep discount prices don't we? Well, that practice is coming to an end according to the cashier I spoke to yesterday. Supposedly next year Lowes will be working with a new contractor that will remove plants that are starting to look sad, instead of having the clearance plant racks. I said, just like Home Depot. I don't shop for plants at Home Depot.

On one hand I am very, very sad about this loss. I've bought thousands of those deep discounted clearance plants (well maybe just hundreds, but the number is up there) and will really miss shopping there. Often I visit Lowes just to check out the clearance rack. On the other hand I know I won't be spending near as much money since the temptation will be gone.

I guess I will have to go to the good garden stores and buy seeds. And then get off my lazy backside and get those seeds planted.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Well gonna miss it too. But I do really enjoy the seed buying too, trying something new is fun, not always successful but fun.


----------



## crehberg (Mar 16, 2008)

I wonder if it's nationwide or varies by region...I'll have to ask next time I go in.

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

We have family up in the northern midwest that tell us stores like Lowes start marking down their plants and trees sometime after the 4th of July. By August most of the good stuff has been picked over, there is no restocking and towards the end of the month what plants remain are dead.
With multiple planting seasons our Lowes stores still have a full selection and there are no markdowns.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Lowes here just got in a shipment of mums and pansies. They have some shrubs and trees that were stocked a few weeks ago. They didn't get their usual shipment of late summer shrubs and perennials like they have previous years.


----------



## geo in mi (Nov 14, 2008)

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/08/01/lowes-lays-off-thousands-of-workers.html

One reason is that Lowe's is in a real bind and may face bankruptcy if something doesn't give One way to do that is to be just like the grocery stores--many of the shelves are stocked by the vendor--and the vendor takes the losses if something begins to perish. The bread shelves are typical examples. And they want to close the patio ASAP and only re-open it when the Christmas trees come in. In other words the contract states: "we'll pay you for only what is sold across the cash register...."

geo


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Sheesh! That's the only reason I go to Lowe's. Home Depot is my go to store.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

The private nurserys are the place to go here for trees and shrubs this time of year.

They would rather get a couple 5 dollars from shrubs than pile them all together and mulch heavy till spring. Doing so is a lot of work and digging them out in the spring more work.

I bought a 6 foot tall Mock Orange tree for $5.00 a few years ago. Never heard the end of buying that tree from my wife since her mom and dad had one that didn't ever bloom.
Well this one blooms and is just beautiful and my wife doesn't not say a word any longer.

 Al


----------



## TraderBob (Oct 21, 2010)

Our Home Depot has trees 50% off, not much left and no fruit or nut trees coming in.


----------



## bobp (Mar 4, 2014)

Most all.of our yard shrubs, azaleas ect came.from season end sales.....at lowes and home depot.....I'd bet figuring out who the contractor is would be a good idea if it happens


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Our Lowes got rid of ALL the non-Christmas plants after Thanksgiving. This is Texas. We plant year round, but the corporate office apparently doesn’t understand.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

tomdav said:


> It not just about having fun by buying but you can also make money out of it at Lowes. Well, I mean to save money from your shopping on certain occasions and festivals. You need to be aware of the product on sale and the time for you to makes saving. There are various ways you need to keep an eye on to Lowe’s Saving. But I know most of the plant at Lowes is going to charity through sales.


My plant and seed buying is not just about fun but improving my vegetable and medicinal gardens, not only the aesthetics of my property.


----------



## 101pigs (Sep 18, 2018)

Wolf mom said:


> Sheesh! That's the only reason I go to Lowe's. Home Depot is my go to store.


I do prefer Home Depot in this area for what plants i do buy. I raise most of my own and have a big green house where i raise a lot of my own plants. At home depot i do keep a lookout for nice new plants. For me it is a waste of time to buy the old plants that are going bad. Most will not produce like the new plants and new plants when planted produce much better and much faster. There is one place here that has been in businesf for years that sells mostly seeds and plants. Once a month they have a big company that replaces any older plant. The store places the older plants along the side of the building and gives them away.


----------



## random (Jul 23, 2020)

tomdav said:


> There are various ways you need to keep an eye on to Lowe’s Saving. But I know most of the plant at Lowes is going to charity through sales.


DO NOT follow that link. It is registered with namecheap with a hidden registrant contact out of Panama. lowes.com is registered with CSC Corporate Domains with a corporate registrant contact in Mooresville NC. I've reported the domain to namecheap and have reported the poster as spam.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

random, thanks for that tip.

I'm glad this thread was brought back up because I have wanted to post an update. While Lowes still has a clearance plant area the offerings are much smaller than in previous years. They aren't getting in the variety that I have seen before. And they don't have the really cheap plants like they have other years. 

I am waiting for the pansies to come in. It's nearly the middle of September and I have not seen pansies at Lowes yet. But I still have perennials from last fall that I am still trying to find places for and some of my pansies from last year are blooming again. It's supposed to be cooler today (mid to low 80's instead of upper 80's) so maybe some of those perennials will get planted.

And the reason I prefer the clearance plants? I paid full price for a pretty columbine and planted it right away. It was beautiful until last week. Yesterday I noticed the base had rotted. The chipmunks have been digging in the pot so they probably hastened columbine's demise. Yet the dianthus I bought 3 years ago for a dollar each are still blooming their little hearts out.


----------



## random (Jul 23, 2020)

I've had mixed results with the clearance plants. If they're not too far gone, they can definitely be nursed back, and I've had good results there. For a buck, it's usually a reasonable risk.


----------

